# ipod touch 2gen 4.2.1 screen problem



## naruto321 (Oct 3, 2013)

i have ipod touch 2gen 4.2.1 screen problem. my screen broke than i bought a new screen from ebay than i put it on. top half touch works but the bottom half did not work. i thought it's the screen than i bought new screen and put it on still did not work. than i bought another screen which did not work as well. top half touch did not work. i bought screen three time. i need help i don't know what to do with it. thank you!!!:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you drop the player at all?

Sounds like its the motherboard that is failing.


----------



## naruto321 (Oct 3, 2013)

i did not drop the ipod touch however when i was playing with my brother it was in my poket. after i finish playing i found my screen broken in half. ever thing worked though the screen is broken in half . i has no problem. i used it for about month. thna i thought i should change the screen.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you just replace the glass or did you get a digitizer too? if not, that may need to be replaced.


----------



## naruto321 (Oct 3, 2013)

i bought screen three time. than i broke other two because i was angery and the top half only works. now i have only one good screen.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The digitizer and screen are two different things.


----------



## naruto321 (Oct 3, 2013)

what do i do now?


----------



## naruto321 (Oct 3, 2013)

i bought this three time


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

naruto321 said:


> what do i do now?


a lot of times when you break the glass, you damage the digitizer. if replacing the glass is not helping, then try replacing the digitizer too.


----------



## naruto321 (Oct 3, 2013)

what digitizer? you see the thing on the screen, is it digitizer or glass? . i replace the thing from the image.


----------



## naruto321 (Oct 3, 2013)

ipod touch


----------



## naruto321 (Oct 3, 2013)

ipod touch.


----------



## naruto321 (Oct 3, 2013)

this is a video of the problem.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check with the people you got the glass from and see if that is what you got


----------

